# AG engine Degreaser or Gunk?



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Am a :newbie: to this sort of stuff, and just wondering what the majority preferred?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Meguiars Super degreaser does it for me.
Next would be the AG degreaser
Followed by Gunk

TBH they are all pretty much the same, preparation is the key, some god brushes and a decent amount of elbow grease 

There a few guides for you to follow

http://www.polishedswiss.com


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks!
So just a few diffrent sized brushes will do the job?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

SiennaRed said:


> Thanks!
> So just a few diffrent sized brushes will do the job?


yup and not 'god' ones 

Good brushes are the autoglym one, in fact some spoke brushes will do the job or your missus's toothbrush. (remember to give it a wipe before placing it back in the bathroom  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Surfex from Bilt-Hamber.

Cant belive how much crap, oil, grease it removed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Surfex from Bilt-Hamber.
> 
> Cant belive how much crap, oil, grease it removed.


The best option - and even diluted 1:10 with water it beats the above hands down - on performance and cost by miles


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Autosmoart G101 :thumb:


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what my dad uses on the floors of his coaches


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

swisstony said:


> yup and not 'god' ones
> 
> Good brushes are the autoglym one, in fact some spoke brushes will do the job or your *missus's toothbrush*. (remember to give it a wipe before placing it back in the bathroom  )


Haha.. Although that would be kinda hard.. Considering i am a female dont swing that way.. get my drift?


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

^^^^^:lol:^^^^^
Tom


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

As above, I would recommend the long handled and angled paint brush you can find in B&Q etc.


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Glossmax said:


> As above, I would recommend the long handled and angled paint brush you can find in B&Q etc.


A Radiator paint brush?








I have one of those, just found it a bit wide for some bits?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

SiennaRed said:


> A Radiator paint brush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sometimes to wide, but sometimes normal brushes are too short. I have seen the 1" wide brushes like that as well. If you use one like that put tape around the metal part to stop scratching.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Surfex is brilliant, only nabbed a 250 ml sample when I ordered Alex L some, but it has really lasted and picks up oil brilliantly.

Got to order some more.


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

SiennaRed said:


> Haha.. Although that would be kinda hard.. Considering i am a female dont swing that way.. get my drift?


haha I spotted that and was about to correct him  funny how it takes em a while to get used to us girlies hanging about on "their" forums isnt it? 

Have to admit I'm wary of attacking my engine bay after I nearly drowned my poor old land rover when I tried it aged about 18 with zero knowledge :lol:, last time my show car engine bay got cleaned I got my boyfriend to do it while I did a megs 3 stage on his lol

Kirsty


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Surfex is excellent.

I recently cleaned my engine bay and tested Surfex against P21S Total Auto Wash and Carlack 68 Special Cleaner.

Now, it has to be said that the P21S and Carlack are both very good cleaners. However, Surfex outperformed them both, especially when used neat - boy does it shift oil sludge!

The killer blow comes when you factor in the cost - even if you never diluted Surfex then it's still around a quarter of the cost of P21S and Carlack per litre.

Sorry P21S and Carlack........you need to up your game!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

No house should be without Surfex - paths, UPVC window frames, cars, caravans. And water based.


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

scrapchallenge said:


> haha I spotted that and was about to correct him  funny how it takes em a while to get used to us girlies hanging about on "their" forums isnt it?
> 
> Have to admit I'm wary of attacking my engine bay after I nearly drowned my poor old land rover when I tried it aged about 18 with zero knowledge :lol:, last time my show car engine bay got cleaned I got my boyfriend to do it while I did a megs 3 stage on his lol
> 
> Kirsty


Only just seen this, and i know.. most men all tar the girls with the same brush!
Thinking women dont know how to clean cars!

But what i dont get is... how comes men will happily clean & detail cars all day and night, yet wont help one single bit with the housework!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

SiennaRed said:


> Only just seen this, and i know.. most men all tar the girls with the same brush!
> Thinking women dont know how to clean cars!
> 
> But what i dont get is... how comes men will happily clean & detail cars all day and night, yet wont help one single bit with the housework!!


now who's tarring everyone with the same brush :lol:

I once used the hoover and it wasnt even for the car 

Obviously we're all too tired from cleaning YOUR cars to have any energy left for the housework :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

SiennaRed said:


> Only just seen this, and i know.. most men all tar the girls with the same brush!


Who's been tarring you with a brush?

Sounds kinky to me!


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

SiennaRed said:


> Only just seen this, and i know.. most men all tar the girls with the same brush!
> Thinking women dont know how to clean cars!
> 
> But what i dont get is... how comes men will happily clean & detail cars all day and night, yet wont help one single bit with the housework!!


Is there any particular brush you would recommend to "tar the girls" with, I assume one with a long handle (so to keep your distance) would be advisable!:lol::lol:


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

g3rey said:


> Is there any particular brush you would recommend to "tar the girls" with, I assume one with a long handle (so to keep your distance) would be advisable!:lol::lol:


Use a short brush, so that you have to get really close to tar her with it, then she can then take it off you and hit you with the brush


----------

